# Leprechuan Seed Co.



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

I just wanted to give Colin and Sharon props. because I received some of their seeds a little over 2 years ago and all ten germinated.  I had anticipated my light getting here a little sooner than it did so I had to throw those ten out and plant ten more.  So far 8 of ten have broken ground in just 2 days.  My light got here and their growing quite well.  My camera is in Turkey along with my wife, but if you want to see some good pics. of what I hope to get from these seeds, check out Ruffys' journal on his Grave Digger.  I have at the moment 5 ea. of Grave Diggger and Bourbon St.  Thanks again to Colin and Sharon for the seeds....:farm:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 9, 2014)

Colin and Sharon def are very gracious people....  they have shared beans with many many people...  I have not had a chance to run any of there gear but have some GEMS come from their beans...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2014)

YAY PP is growing again... I am so happy...when you said the camera was in Turkey, i thought you said the camera was in the turkey. So glad it wasn't really in the turkey...

Really happy for you PP!  I think i need to smoke pot, i don' t make any sense straight.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Colin and Sharon def are very gracious people....  they have shared beans with many many people...  I have not had a chance to run any of there gear but have some GEMS come from their beans...



They are def. some good folks jaam.  I'll smoke to that...:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> YAY PP is growing again... I am so happy...when you said the camera was in Turkey, i thought you said the camera was in the turkey. So glad it wasn't really in the turkey...
> 
> Really happy for you PP!  I think i need to smoke pot, i don' t make any sense straight.




Rose, I was so excited I jumped the gun on starting the beans.  lol  I can't wait to smoke some of my own stuff again,  And I've found my cell phone in the freezer, so nothings impossible.  lol  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Locked (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad to see ya growing again pp...


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Glad to see ya growing again pp...




Thanks Hammy, to both you and Rose for helping me with the light.  I and the plants are loving it at the moment.  I can''t stop checking on my babies...lol  Thanks again bro.  Take care.   :smoke1:


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 9, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> Thanks Hammy, to both you and Rose for helping me with the light.  I and the plants are loving it at the moment.  I can''t stop checking on my babies...lol  Thanks again bro.  Take care.   :smoke1:


Do we have us another believer in the LED tech?


Welcome back to the scene my friend. Looking forward to seeing how you fare.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 9, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> And I've found my cell phone in the freezer, so nothings impossible.  lol  :vap_bong__emoticon:



Well of course your cell phone was in the freezer, right next to the turkey with a camera in it...stealth I love it


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

You do PJ.  I had kinda been looking at them but decided to go with t-5's, and then ran across Roses' led journal and after talking to her  and Hammy, went for the led's.  So far they are everything I have heard they would be.  Still early, and it will take a little getting use to  But the plants seem to love them.  I also read some of your post, so thanks for sharing.  Take care PJ...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2014)

Powerplanter is not only growing again, he is growing with LED!!!! Did I mention WOOOHOOO....


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Well of course your cell phone was in the freezer, right next to the turkey with a camera in it...stealth I love it



lol where else would it be???  :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2014)

Rose, I swear I've had a smile on from ear to ear.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok, so I got twenty for twenty after the seeds had been in the fridge for two plus years.  I really didn't think I would get that many.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 10, 2014)

100%  very nice...


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks JAAM.  I read here some where that seeds could be kept viable for quite some time.  I was hoping it was true.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 10, 2014)

When you have a minute if you could lay down what your doing, it will help answering questions a little easier if they come up.

Soil/hydro/organic? Food, and how it's applied things of that nature. Maybe in a journal if this is not that??

I tested the Gravedigger way back when, when it was a test plant. They produced some fine smoke for sure, but they all have Herijuana and they tend to stretch to the moon. 

LED's will help for sure with that, but there are tips to feeding as well with LED tech that might benefit you before any issues arise.

As to Collin and Sharon, great people who have had a really crappy year not to mention so many people not doing them right in the past. I hope things for them have turned around and  life has gotten much better. 

Very cool people in my book!


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 10, 2014)

I was thinking about starting a gj for these, still not sure if I want to commit to that.  I have them in FF light warrior right now but will transplant into ocean forest when the time comes.  My friend at the hydro shop gave me a sample of something called Nature's Pride veg 6- 3- 3.5 .  I can't read the instructions cause the print is so small.  I'll have to have my son read it for me.  I'll probably be using some of FF's nute's, for bloom anyway.  If you have any suggestions, please feel free to post them.  I'm fairly new to growing, especially indoors.  I didn't get the bigger light like Hammy's and Rose's due to financial reasons, although that is the one I was going to get at first.  I know I'll have some light penetration issues, but I'll have to deal for now.  Hopefully I'll buy another one of these with the money I will save when I'm not having to pay 400.00 an ounce for my meds.  My tent is 39x39xnot sure but about 6 feet.  I'll try to move this to the indoor section, so any advice is welcome.  Thanks again to all of ya's...


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2014)

We will help you get some home grown meds pp....which light did you get so we can check the specs?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

Are you running the Bourbon Street and Gravedigger?  Both are great strains!


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the next size down from you Hammmy.  It cost 166.00 dollars or so.  The reflector model.  I really like it, except I should have gotten the 258.00dollar model.  Got worried about finances and talked myself out of it.  Live and learn....as I said though, one more of the one I have, and this tent will be on fire!!!


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 5, 2014)

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry guys, I'm so old I can't figure this darn camera out.  Fancy thingamajig.... lol  I'll get some pics. up as soon as my son gets them up for me.  haha  I've made some serious rookie mistakes but we're gettin it goin.  Hopefully he'll be able to help me tomorrow on his day off.


----------



## Locked (Nov 8, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> Sorry guys, I'm so old I can't figure this darn camera out.  Fancy thingamajig....




I didn't know anybody still used actual cameras my friend.   I though Smart Phones made them just about obsolete. 
Green Mojo.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 8, 2014)

I tried to take some with my phone, but my hands shake a little and they all look blurry.  Thanks for the MOJO Hammy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I didn't know anybody still used actual cameras my friend.  I though Smart Phones made them just about obsolete.
> Green Mojo.


 
 LOL--not everyone (especially old people) have smart phones.  I do have one, but I didn't buy it--my best buddy got it for me.  I do not have cell service at my house, so never would have ever purchased anything for myself more than the basic pay as you go cell phone for when I travel.  But he likes buying fancy new technology and he spoils me.  I have heard though that the digital camera is becoming obsolete as smart phones get more widely used.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 9, 2014)

Ha Ha, yeah I'm a little bit behind the times for sure.  Now that you mention it, I should get him to take some for me.  He would do a much better job for sure.  Thanks for makin me feel so old Hammy, lol, just in time for my birthday..


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for stopping in PJ....


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 11, 2014)

So I was trying to get these pics. up and I hit a button and wiped everything off my laptop.  I will not except defeat....


----------



## missyougayoung (Dec 29, 2014)

When you have a minute if FIFA 15 Coins you could lay down what your doing, it will help answering questions a little easier if they come up.


----------

